# White stuff(film? powder?  not exactly sure.) on the outside of air dried kabanosy



## avclub (Mar 21, 2013)

Good afternoon SMF

Recently I made a few batches of sausage including my first run at kabanosy(couldn't resist after reading all the threads here).  I air dried it for 3 days after a quick smoke and poach.  After air drying most sticks went into a paper bag in the fridge, but I wrapped a few in plastic wrap to take to work as snacks.  Today at work I opened one up and saw that a white film or powder or maybe just grease is on the outside of the casing(collagen).  It isn't on the sticks that are in the brown bag, just the plastic wrapped ones.  I tried to take a picture, but it did not show up very well.  It feels a little(very little) grainy to the touch.  I tried to take a picture but it doesn't show up too well.  Any ideas on what it might be? 













IMG_20130321_150956_174.jpg



__ avclub
__ Mar 21, 2013






Thanks,

Steve

edit: forgot to mention this was my first time air drying any sausage and so don't know if this is normal.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 21, 2013)

The white on the surface is a mold...just wipe it off with a cloth...no issues for consumption, health-wise.

Eric


----------



## avclub (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks!

That is good news as I was halfway through a stick when I first noticed it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 21, 2013)

Wipe casing down with clean cloth or paper towel with vinegar.
Plastic bags are enemy for sticks and jerky.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## avclub (Mar 22, 2013)

Should I use straight vinegar or mix with water?

Also, I checked before work and even those I had in the paper bag have now grown a lot of mold too.  What is the best way to store them short term?  Is vac sealing fine for long term?

And the final question can I wipe with vinegar right after drying to discourage growth?

Thanks


----------



## jarhead (Mar 22, 2013)

Try this.

Potassium Sorbate


----------



## roller (Mar 22, 2013)

AVclub said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That is good news as I was halfway through a stick when I first noticed it.


Yep if you do not know that will scare the crap out of you...


----------

